# Ilford FB Classic and FB Cooltone review



## Ektar (Jan 14, 2014)

I've posted my initial impressions of these two new papers on my blog. 

It's lovely stuff but proving so popular that I understand Ilford has already sold out of its first batch of FB Classic.
Who says the darkroom is dead?!

Here's a shot printed on FB Cooltone:






The Online Darkroom


----------



## JerryVenz (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice to someone actually hand printing on fiber-base B&W--I soooo miss that experience!!

The irony is that once I turned full-time as a professional photographer ( over 25-years ago ) I had to leave the darkroom behind to make any money.
You don't make money in the darkroom ( it's a HUGE time-suck and major EXPENSE ) you make money when your camera is in your hands--doing sessions!!

Have you looked into the Ilford MGFB ( MG Art 300 ) It's their fine art paper using Hahnemuhle textured matt--with an eggshell sheen.  It's supposed to have a cool base color with a warm image tone.

MY favorite B&W paper was the AGFA Portriga-Rapid.  It had a gorgeous warm tone and had amazing detail in shadows.

Have fun, I look forward to seeing more of your work!! Jerry V.


----------



## Ektar (Jan 14, 2014)

JerryVenz said:


> Nice to someone actually hand printing on fiber-base B&W--I soooo miss that experience!!
> 
> The irony is that once I turned full-time as a professional photographer ( over 25-years ago ) I had to leave the darkroom behind to make any money.
> You don't make money in the darkroom ( it's a HUGE time-suck and major EXPENSE ) you make money when your camera is in your hands--doing sessions!!
> ...



Thanks for that, Jerry. I haven't used Art 300 but I've seen a print done on it and I have to say that I didn't like the surface sheen. However, I have some old Agfa Record Rapid which I think was the European version of Portriga Rapid and love it - but it's only 7.5x9". I'd happily print everything on it if I could. I'm keeping it for a special portfolio - possibly contacted printed 5x7 negs. Got to do something special with it as it's too good just to use as an everyday paper!


----------



## terri (Jan 14, 2014)

Really nice image, and welcome to the forum!   

We'd rather you posted your reviews on this paper right here for us, rather than link back to your blog.    Would love for you to paste it right into your post above, if you don't mind.   

Keep posting - please check out our Gallery section and share your work with us!   Lots of darkroom enthusiasts here.    :heart:


----------



## Ektar (Jan 15, 2014)

terri said:


> Really nice image, and welcome to the forum!
> 
> We'd rather you posted your reviews on this paper right here for us, rather than link back to your blog.    Would love for you to paste it right into your post above, if you don't mind.
> 
> Keep posting - please check out our Gallery section and share your work with us!   Lots of darkroom enthusiasts here.    :heart:




Thanks for that, Terri.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 15, 2014)

The Classic is a VERY nice paper. I'd show some of my BW printing but scanning and viewing on a computer screen is no way to truly "see" my prints.....or is that just me.


----------



## Ektar (Jan 15, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> The Classic is a VERY nice paper. I'd show some of my BW printing but scanning and viewing on a computer screen is no way to truly "see" my prints.....or is that just me.



Then tell us your address and we'll all come round to your house to see them.  I know what you mean but it is what it is. I'd certainly love to see scans of your prints. It says much more than a negative-scan-worked-up-in-Photoshop, imo.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ektar said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > The Classic is a VERY nice paper. I'd show some of my BW printing but scanning and viewing on a computer screen is no way to truly "see" my prints.....or is that just me.
> ...



Yeah, I know. I'll try and get some scanned. I have a Epson V-700 at home, but at the lab I work in we have an Epson XL-10000 (11x17 scanner), maybe I'll do some at work, most are 11x14's. Beat scanning each side and using photo-merge.

BTW.....what enlarger are you using? I use an Ilford 500H cold light with Rodenstock lenses.


----------



## Ektar (Jan 16, 2014)

webestang64 said:


> Ektar said:
> 
> 
> > webestang64 said:
> ...



Your Ilford enlarger is tremendous. Is that the one with the "wand" that you wave across the print and it gives you a very accurate exposure and contrast guide? I've got a Durst L1200 for 5x4 and medium format and a Leitz V35 for 35mm.


----------



## webestang64 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ektar said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > Ektar said:
> ...



That Durst is a nice unit. I still have my first enlarger I bought in 1982. Vivitar 35 with a Nikkor 50mm. I use it for contact sheets.

I got this Ilford 500 head when the lab I was working at closed down in 2002 ( I started there in 1992). I have it on a 4x5 Besler mount/bellows w/motorized chassis. But yes, it uses the light probe and is a multi-grade head that uses projector bulbs of green and blue light. Also have the foot switch, love that feature!
Here's the manual, it's quite the unit..
http://www.ilfordphoto.com/Webfiles/2007321151751747.pdf



.


----------

